# What is That Little Square??



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Without a picture, I would guess that's the stabilitrak and ABS on/off switch.


----------



## haoleboy (May 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure its for the smart key on the LTZ models.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Its just a cover to access the release lock, so you are able to move the shift leaver when the car is unable to be started.
Open the cover and insert your key to dissengage the mechanical Park lock.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Without a picture, I would guess that's the stabilitrak and ABS on/off switch.


I would have guessed that too. Sad to say I didn't think about it being an automatic, since manual transmission cars are disproportionately represented on this forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I would have guessed that too. Sad to say I didn't think about it being an automatic, since manual transmission cars are disproportionately represented on this forum.


The manuals also don't have an "override" option for getting our cars out of Park. My wife's Solara has one of these.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Without a picture, I would guess that's the stabilitrak and ABS on/off switch.





sciphi said:


> I would have guessed that too. Sad to say I didn't think about it being an automatic, since manual transmission cars are disproportionately represented on this forum.





obermd said:


> The manuals also don't have an "override" option for getting our cars out of Park. My wife's Solara has one of these.


Same with our Fit. I had to use it once rotating the engine with the battery disconnected when adjusting the valves.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> Its just a cover to access the release lock, so you are able to move the shift leaver when the car is unable to be started.
> Open the cover and insert your key to dissengage the mechanical Park lock.


That's probably what it is. It's not the one that is at the bottom with the Pic of a car sliding on it...this one is at the top like right across from where the Park is at. I tried opening it up, but it would only open a small amount, like just enough to put a paper in...will it open more than this, if it's meant for your key to go in??


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I won't even bother opening it unless I need to. Might wind up with a blemish from messing with it.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats exactly what it is... A life saver for us in the towing business trying to move a car with lost/damaged keys...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Daughter-in-law and son didn't know that about her Escort when parked way in the back in an apartment complex with a dead battery, so scounged three sets of battery cables to get it our of gear. On that car, needed an ice pick to release that electric solenoid locking it in park.

AT's weren't that way at the start, but people were suing the automotive companies claiming their cars were running over their kids. With the gear shift mounted on the steering column a mechanical couple was used, released by the same key that also locked the steering wheel, latter was to prevent thief that never really worked, so anti-thief circuitry was added.

Can't quite do that practically with a console mounted gear shift, was back in around in the 40's people objected to floor mounted gear shifts as the center rider would also get knocked around when shifting gears. So it was moved to the column, now its back on the floor again with a console so that center rider now has to walk. That action also had a negative effect on drive-in movies, don't see those anymore. But also had a positive effect on the motel business springing up like crazy. A Corvette was good for getting that gal, but that is far as that went, needed a motel to finish up with that nasty business.

Amazing how our vehicles change our society.

Besides needing a good battery to get out of gear, with most AT cars, also has a switch on the brake pedal to release that solenoid, have to step on the brake before you can start it and hope your anti-thieve circuitry is working. History proves far more effective for keeping the rightful owner with the correct key from starting your car then preventing thief. Also a very expensive repair.

Leaving a German Shepherd dog in the back seat prevents that, but in some locals, can be fined if even leaving your dog in the car long enough to pay your bill at a gas station, even with the windows cracked down.

Least with a manual transmission, can leave it in any gear you want to, I prefer neutral with the parking braking on. No choice with an AT, a pawl mounted on an aluminum casing can be broken off costing you thousands of dollar for repairs if someone bumps your bumper. 

That locking solenoid can be disabled with a piece of duct tape holding the armature in. But if involved in an accident your fault or not, can be denied a claim if that inspection shows your vehicle was modified in any way. So better have a quick means to remove it.

Cars built in the 30's use a floor pedal that jammed two contacts together, very simple and super reliable, but you were suppose to know better not to step on it when in gear or when the engine was running. In the 40's had a dash mounted push button adding a starter solenoid, a little more complex.

Today, starter systems are very complex all claimed for safety and anti-thieve, answer to these problems are credit cards with much greater limits. Amazing how our automobiles have changed our society.


----------

